# WTF is this........



## 16v scirocco4life (Jun 23, 2007)

*plz delete*

\


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Wrong forum newb. You need the 12v VR6 forum below.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?29-2-8l-12v-VR6-Engine-Forum

The spring and serrated piston are part of the lower chain tensioner.


----------

